# Students hold off gunman with conversation



## Gavrill (Nov 30, 2010)

Link.



> MARINETTE, Wis. â€” Trapped in their classroom with a student gunman, a group of terrified Wisconsin high schoolers worked desperately to keep their captor calm by chatting and laughing with him about hunting and fishing.





> The *15-year-old gunman *eventually shot himself as police stormed the room at Marinette *High School*



Wow....these kids were pretty smart to keep him talking. It's kind of sad he shot himself, though.

I thought some people would find this interesting. Especially those of you still in high school.


----------



## Skittle (Nov 30, 2010)

The fact it was a 15-year-old...Just.. I want to know what lead him to this. The whole situation is sad but, I am glad that he didn't just go and shoot everyone.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 30, 2010)

skittle said:


> The fact it was a 15-year-old...Just.. I want to know what lead him to this. The whole situation is sad but, I am glad that he didn't just go and shoot everyone.


 
Yeah, it's pretty terrible. 15? I think he was just desperate or hopeless, which is why the students were able to keep him calm. 

To all high schoolers: Go make friends ;~;


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 30, 2010)

I feel like I could successfully do that to most would be gunmen. That's my plan if I'm ever in the situation.


----------



## Zoetrope (Nov 30, 2010)

Considering they were his classmates, I imagine it was quite easy to relate to him and talk to him while they were taken hostage. It's sad he ended up shooting himself.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Nov 30, 2010)

Skift said:


> To all high schoolers: Go make friends ;~;


Sadly many high schools only have on "click" to bug off to, leaving alot of people left out of pretty much everything.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 30, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I feel like I could successfully do that to most would be gunmen. That's my plan if I'm ever in the situation.


 I've heard it works for some rapists, too.


Fruxie said:


> Considering they were his classmates, I imagine it was quite easy to relate to him and talk to him while they were taken hostage. It's sad he ended up shooting himself.


 Yeah, poor kid...


Foxy_Boy said:


> Sadly many high schools only have on "click" to bug off to, leaving alot of people left out of pretty much everything.


 No, don't make any fucking excuses. I was in high school too. It is not that hard to make friends unless you go out of your way to be a weirdo.


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 30, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I feel like I could successfully do that to most would be gunmen. That's my plan if I'm ever in the situation.


 
Cept for me, I'd shoot you dead the moment I see you
Sucks for the shooter though, I wonder what caused him to act like that?


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Cept for me, I'd shoot you dead the moment I see you
> Sucks for the shooter though, I wonder what caused him to act like that?


 
I'm gonna go out of my way and say maybe harassment and/or loneliness.


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 30, 2010)

Skift said:


> I'm gonna go out of my way and say maybe harassment and/or loneliness.


 
What the hell did they do to the guy to make him wanna shoot someone? :O
Well it's a shame when something like that happens though...


----------



## Grendel (Nov 30, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I feel like I could successfully do that to most would be gunmen. That's my plan if I'm ever in the situation.


 
My plan is to have people like you distract them and I'll hide under the shot up bodies or behind a table and play dead. *:V* I wonder which of us would survive?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Nov 30, 2010)

Skift said:


> No, don't make any fucking excuses. I was in high school too. It is not that hard to make friends unless you go out of your way to be a weirdo.


I had friends who admired me for the way I acted, however I didn't like any of them, I just hung out with them because they were better than everyone else.

All my real friends went to another school.


----------



## Charrio (Nov 30, 2010)

I had that option as a teen, i was always made fun of and hated. 
I honestly know where this boy was coming from, rage and hurt at this world and only wanting peace. 

I feel that way now still at times, alone and rejected by this world and people. 
With no outlet, or anyone to talk to it builds up to destructive levels, to yourself and others in bitterness and rage. 

I don't condone the action but i can see it's roots, and see how it comes about. 
I found art as an outlet luckily or i may have done just this, but i would be sure to kill everyone i see too, i had alot of hate for life in general. 

I don't support suicide but at least he has peace which he couldn't find here.


----------



## Darkwing (Nov 30, 2010)

Yeah, I've heard of that. 

Personally this story makes me mad, shit like this wouldn't happen if parents actually gave their kids the attention they needed instead of blatantly ignoring signs and piling them up with chores/work. 

People, don't blame this on guns or anything. It's the parent's fault about how fucked up kids are today (Both the bullies and the kids who end up holding up the damn school because of them).


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 30, 2010)

Grendel said:


> My plan is to have people like you distract them and I'll hide under the shot up bodies or behind a table and play dead. *:V* I wonder which of us would survive?


 Me. He's going to end up not shooting everyone else, but you're going to get AIDs from some dead slut.


----------



## Grendel (Nov 30, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Me. He's going to end up not shooting everyone else, but you're going to get AIDs from some dead slut.


Wait. How did hiding under the bodies turn into necrophilia?


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 30, 2010)

Grendel said:


> Wait. How did hiding under the bodies turn into necrophilia?


 It didn't. You had an open wound from where you got a papercut or something earlier.


----------



## Grendel (Nov 30, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> It didn't. You had an open wound from where you got a papercut or something earlier.



I must have shitty luck. Puper cuts, being held hostage, and getting AIDs all in one damn day.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 30, 2010)

Skift said:


> I'm gonna go out of my way and say maybe harassment and/or *loneliness.*


 
*raises hand and stands up*

I've been having lonliness troubles a lot myself, lately. I told a friend who lives way up north about it, and it turns out that he had lots and lots of friends who were about to commit suicide due to the feeling of not being loved or appreciated, including himself.

This is in fact what he wrote to me all those months ago, which I saved in a text document, reading it whenever I felt down in life:

once upon a time i was pretty suicidal , so suicidal that i had a loaded gun to my head i had alot of things on my mind at the time but something i wish i had thought about a little bit more iswhat is the point? i was so sick of the way my life was going and i was totally emotionally exhausted i want you to look at it this way , as far as the rest of your life goes you have amazing opportunities one of the main reasons i didnt pull the trigger to the gun that i had to my head was because that i decided i was going to do something different, in my mind i said fuck this, and fuck everyone who wants me to be something i'm not prior to those moments i lived to be submissive, i lived in constant fear of what might happen to me if i stood up for what i beleived in, so based on my personal position i asked myself, do i want to give up? 

do i want to be so weak as to pull this trigger? do i want everyone who's ever picked on me, laughed at me, kicked me while i was down to succeed and for me to admit that they had won? do i really want to do such a horrible thing as to abandon my friends and my family? do i never want to be kissed or hugged again, do i never want to smile or laugh again? well obviously i'm still alive today, i cut out all the things in life that made me absolutely miserable, and i started listening to myself and what i wanted, ask yourself what it is that makes you happy, what are your hobbies  what do you want to do with your life? 

what are the things you want to accomplish before you do , eventually, die. even if things dont work out, and the depression carries on and on and on, why do it today? why not tommorow? why not see how things go for the next week or the next month? why not live for the things that you at least look forward to? why not live to make the people you love happy? you are very likely the essential link in a chain of friends, all of those links depend on you, don't let those individuals think it was their weight that made you break. dont let the curse of depression prevent you from being who you want to be, i decided not to kill myself 2 years ago, i decided to be who i wanted to be, things didnt get better right away but now looking back i know i made the right decision, and i hope you, and the people you love, do too.

you're still young, and your life is what you make it out to be, dont let other people's actions or words bend your will, everything is at your fingertips, you just have to keep your chin up, your chest out, and stand proud of who you are, what you've done in the past and what you're going to do, you, yourself are destined for a fruitful carreer in games development, you are living the ambition alot of people aspire to, in a few years you'll be able to stare down at the people who've made you feel like shit, and the tables will turn.

TL ; DR everyone who feels depressed should just suck it up and carry on living. Things change, they just don't change straightaway. Opportunities come all the time, you just gotta watch out for them. If you miss, you still have plenty of time to wait for the next one.

If more people could think like this, they'd probably brush off their problems more often.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 30, 2010)

_*welcome to wisconsin

Population: yr corpse

*_


Gibby said:


> TL ; DR everyone who feels depressed  should just suck it up and carry on living. Things change, they just  don't change straightaway. Opportunities come all the time, you just  gotta watch out for them. If you miss, you still have plenty of time to  wait for the next one.
> 
> If more people could think like this, they'd probably brush off their problems more often.



grate jorb buddy


----------



## Azure (Dec 1, 2010)

Guns in schools. SAVE THE CHILDREN!!


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 1, 2010)

Bullying, lonliness, harassment, prejudice, stereotypes, breakups, relationships, fights, jealousy, drugs, money, etc
all lead to this kind of behaviour.


i was best friends with a kid who was booted from school for supposedly bringing a gun. Whether or not he really had one, IDK, but he was one of those TROO GOFF KIDS with the chains and shit, so he was often the target of bullying and rude comments.


----------



## Skittle (Dec 1, 2010)

Gibby said:


> TL ; DR everyone who feels depressed should just suck it up and carry on living. Things change, they just don't change straightaway. Opportunities come all the time, you just gotta watch out for them. If you miss, you still have plenty of time to wait for the next one.
> 
> If more people could think like this, they'd probably brush off their problems more often


 YUP! Cause it is just that easy when you truly suffer from true, severe depression. You do realize depression has a BIOLOGICAL component, correct? Please tell me when you can just get up and change how your brain functions on a chemical level. 

It is this 'suck it up and deal' mentality that when it comes to mental disorders, we are so so far behind. You can't just get up and change when you are TRULY and clinically depressed. It really just doesn't happen. It is this ignorance that makes people who truly have issues to ignore going to get help because of the same. The feeling of weakness because they can't just 'get over it' like everyone says they should.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 1, 2010)

Well severe *clinical* depression is different to the more normal forms of depression, I'll give you that... But is it not the sufferer's responsibility to try and change it by e.g. seeking help from others? It's not like depression takes over the whole mind as if it were alike to schizophrenia so the brain refuses to think about dealing with it. If you were depressed, you'd probably know, and get help. 

If it was actually a mental disorder then someone, possibly a family member would use common sense to try and get help for that person. If not, well they are pretty much screwed if they can't force themselves to take their own action. :|


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 1, 2010)

Gibby said:


> If it was actually a mental disorder then someone, possibly a family member would use common sense to try and get help for that person. If not, well they are pretty much screwed if they can't force themselves to take their own action. :|


 
So...do you think this guy had a mental illness or not?

Anyways, yeah, hopefully this won't derail too badly about "dealin wid it".


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 1, 2010)

Why do people think that shooting up a school can fix anything?

I'll never understand those people. I accept that some of them have mental issues and others get sick of bullying. But there are plenty of ways to get a point across that don't involve SWAT teams and hostage negotiators. Or messy clean up for that matter.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 1, 2010)

Skift said:


> So...do you think this guy had a mental illness or not?


 
He probably shot himself because the police were coming at him. For all he knew, he could've went to jail for a long time being beaten up and bummed in the showers by hardened ;]criminals. So if he decided that his life was going down the toilet anyway and he had jail on top of it, he decided to end it there.


----------



## Skittle (Dec 1, 2010)

Gibby said:


> Well severe *clinical* depression is different to the more normal forms of depression, I'll give you that... But is it not the sufferer's responsibility to try and change it by e.g. seeking help from others? It's not like depression takes over the whole mind as if it were alike to schizophrenia so the brain refuses to think about dealing with it. If you were depressed, you'd probably know, and get help.
> 
> If it was actually a mental disorder then someone, possibly a family member would use common sense to try and get help for that person. If not, well they are pretty much screwed if they can't force themselves to take their own action. :|


 ...Do you know ANYTHING about true depression? Depression DOES take over your whole life. You can't see anything in a correct or good light. Everything is horrible and will stay horrible forever. It is hard to get help for depression without any help or support. My husband had to DRAG me to therapy.

I was pretty much 'screwed' then. I had no support from my family after SEVERAL suicide attempts, obvious self-harm, etc. My parents didn't see shit. There was nothing wrong with me in their eyes. I was just an angsty teenager.

However, most of the time you don't truly know you have an issue especially if you have had it your whole life like I have. Life has always been like this and always will be. There is nothing good about life, life sucks and you cannot see it any other way.

Depression is JUST AS SEVERE as Schizophrenia. Do not say ANY mental disorder is less troublesome or disabling than any other. They ALL impair your life, especially the severe forms.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 1, 2010)

skittle said:


> ...Do you know ANYTHING about true depression?


 
I haven't come across people with cases like your own no. Therefore, I know nothing whatsoever. :v


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 1, 2010)

Gibby said:


> He probably shot himself because the police were coming at him. For all he knew, he could've went to jail for a long time being beaten up and bummed in the showers by hardened ;]criminals. So if he decided that his life was going down the toilet anyway and he had jail on top of it, he decided to end it there.


 
uhhhh. That wouldn't explain why he came to school with a gun and intent to kill people. :1

And Gibby, you an idiot.


----------



## Skittle (Dec 1, 2010)

Gibby said:


> I haven't come across people with cases like your own no. Therefore, I know nothing whatsoever. :v


 Then don't go shooting your mouth off about depression without any research into what you are talking about.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 1, 2010)

Skift said:


> uhhhh. That wouldn't explain why he came to school with a gun and intent to kill people. :1


 
And I'm clearly talking about the suicide part, not the intent to kill. And I think it's pretty obvious that I didn't do research, and neither did I try to make it look that way. It's also obvious that I didn't have anything to say on the intent to kill, cos I didn't even _mention_ it. I admit to using what I hear from others and from own experiences when it comes to discussing things, knowing what I say will be proved wrong by someone, but at least I put it out there. Isn't a forum meant for the discussion of the facts of the topic at hand, and not trying to decide who the expert is? There's nothing wrong with people each putting in their two cents, expert or not, is there?



> you an idiot


That's nice. :V


----------

